# Sweet & Sour Chicken with Vegetables (Low Cal)



## Becky (May 2, 2002)

Sweet & Sour Chicken with Vegetables

This was really delicious and you'd never know it was a "heart healthy" recipe.  

3 cups hot, cooked instant rice (cooked as directed on package, omitting margarine & salt)

1 teaspoon oil

3/4 cup onions, coarsely chopped

3/4 cup carrots, thinly sliced

3/4 cup celery, sliced

1 small green pepper, cut into short thin strips

2 boneless, skinless chicken breast halves, cut into bite-sized pieces

1 (8 ounce) can pineapple tidbits in unsweetened juice, drained

1 (9 ounce) jar sweet and sour sauce (about 1 cup)

While rice is cooking, heat oil in large skillet over medium-high heat until hot.  Add onions and carrots; cook 5 minutes, stirring occasionally.  Add celery and bell pepper; cook and stir 3 minutes.  Stir in chicken, pineapple and sweet and sour sauce.  Bring to a boil.  Boil gently 5 to 10 minutes or until chicken is not longer pink, stirring occasionally.  Serve over rice.  Makes 6 servings.

Nutritional Values:  341 calories, 2 grams fat, 70 grams carbohydrates per serving.

From: Pillsbury Fast and Healthy Cookbook

Poultry        Meats & Main Dishes        Home Page

Becky's Cookbook   www.burleehost.com/reknbek


----------

